# most points in their first NBA games



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

who holds the record for most points in his NBA debut game?


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm reaching deep here, but I believe it was Gordan Girichek with 31 points. I think Iverson held the previos record, at maybe 30. I'm not sure of any place that you could look up that information for sure, maybe someone else can verify what I've written?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Gordan Giricek got 31, thats heaps good, what was everyone saying about him


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't see how Giricek's 31 could be the record. I don't have any facts in front of me, but that just seems to be a pretty low total for the entire history of the NBA. I do remember that game being pretty remarkable to a lot of people, but I always thought that was more because Giricek was pretty unknown more so than it was breaking any records.

Like I said though I don't have any facts in front of me, I just find it hard to believe that's the all time record.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yer i know it aint right, little stat

LeBrons 25 points and 9 ssists became the 3rd person to do that in an NBA Debut (O and Bird).. So maybe they got more in their game


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I don't see how Giricek's 31 could be the record. I don't have any facts in front of me, but that just seems to be a pretty low total for the entire history of the NBA. I do remember that game being pretty remarkable to a lot of people, but I always thought that was more because Giricek was pretty unknown more so than it was breaking any records.
> 
> Like I said though I don't have any facts in front of me, I just find it hard to believe that's the all time record.



I think it really is the record. I know every sports journalist in my country was talking about his record for a long long time.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I don't see how Giricek's 31 could be the record. I don't have any facts in front of me, but that just seems to be a pretty low total for the entire history of the NBA. I do remember that game being pretty remarkable to a lot of people, but I always thought that was more because Giricek was pretty unknown more so than it was breaking any records.
> 
> Like I said though I don't have any facts in front of me, I just find it hard to believe that's the all time record.


Actually, I remember that game also and I do believe it _is _ the record. It's hard for me to believe also, but I think it is.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

i think lamar odom scored 30 in his first game


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Nba.com says it was Wilt.

_ "In his first game, against the Knicks in New York, he pumped in 43 points and grabbed 28 rebounds" _


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Nba.com says it was Wilt.
> 
> _ "In his first game, against the Knicks in New York, he pumped in 43 points and grabbed 28 rebounds" _


Yeah, it is Wilt who holds the record at 43.

Giricek scored 29 on his debut, not 31. Anyway, here's the top 5.

1. Wilt Chamberlain, 43 points
2. Maurice Stokes, 32 points
3. Allen Iverson, 30 points
3. Lamar Odom, 30 points
5. Gordan Giricek, 29 points


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

There's a big suprise....it's Wilt.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Jeez... monstrous career game for most (any era) on the first try.

He averaged 43-28 after that game, but he did BETTER two years later, ON AVERAGE (50-25.7).


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder what Rick Brunson scored in his first ever game?


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> I wonder what Rick Brunson scored in his first ever game?


0.3 points. - 0.7 cause hes ugly...


----------

